# Home Depot's BS



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I posted a review on Yelp for my local home depot.
You can see here 
http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-home-depot-cerritos

All of sudden Home Depot's Social Media Resolution Expeditor answered.
He contacted the store manager and said there will be arrangements this fall.
We will see….

If you have problem with your Home Depot you can contact him at:

Daniel
Social Media Resolution Expeditor
The Home Depot
Atlanta, GA 30339

[email protected]


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

If the store has a problem with theft they will require you to pay first, price we pay for thievery. As for waiting an hour to buy one thing at a place that would never happen. I would have either left after ten minutes or found the manager and had a long discussion. This goes for any place I would buy something from, why would you put up with that then complain about it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

interesting


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

There must not have been a Lowe's across the street, like here.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

The problem with getting a box store (used to work at one) to do work at your house is that they have a bit of turnover of contractors. If one gets bounced out, another contractor is reluctant to correct his mistakes. Better off to get a licensed contractor or reputable person to do the work, IMHO.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Steve: Do you have any idea how the training at HD goes? This is how it works…now keep in mind this is their full training program for the drones.
Go to the training room.
Fill out paperwork.(20 minutes)
Listen to someone tell you about HD.(15 minutes)
Be involved in a senario about dealing with customers(about 30 mins)
Run around the store on a scavenger hunt to familiarize yourself where stuff is(30 minutes while the instructor has a coffee and donut)
Spend time learning how to fill out special orders(60 minutes)(which you won't use)
Spend time learning the cash register (15 min)
Go home
Come back the next day and be put in a department you know nothing about. Be assigned to a store that is 45 minutes one way in heavy traffic when there is a store less than 15 minutes from your house.
I feel sorry for the employees at these stores because I've been there. (both HD and Lowes) wasn't my cup of tea. I could go on and on but I'll say this, if these stores are going to survive up against stores like Menards the management needs to get their act together and spend more time training and giving their employees more incentive to do their job.(BTW: I retired after 32 years in construction/25 of that was management)I tried those jobs just to pay for my toys. Won't make that mistake again.

Knothead, you are 100% correct, go to angies list or your local chamber of commerce.


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

I hate to say it , BUT, everybody ran to these big stores to save a buck and put the local lumber yards out on their asses…and now you want personal service? just saying…


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I have to say I've had some pretty crappy experiences at the box stores, but have had some good ones too. You need to learn which stores to buy what at. When I built my home 5 years ago, I found out quickly where to buy materials at a good price and good quality. There are some employees that don't know the difference between 12/3 wire and an extension cord, then again you do find a diamond in the rough. They have had some great deals on equipment there just lately, ex. table saw and jointers. But if your looking for any wood for woodworking the only place to buy is a lumber yard or sawmill. IMHO


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Going back a number of years (10 or more), Menards was the only home center / big box in our area and the customer service was deplorable. Employees would almost snarl at you for asking for help finding soemthing.

Then Home Depot came into the market, and all of a sudden, employees at Menards became strack troops. A friend of mine who manages a local Menards said there was a big push from the top to improve customer service, and he said when they did, profitability went up.

Menards has maintained high-level customer service, while the local Home Depot has gone in the dumper.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Like wseand said it's very likely related to theft. Can you walk out of a Walmart electronics area without paying first?

I'm just happy that in the midwest Menards continues to pummel Home Depot and Lowes. Like them or not they have better lumber selection and customer service.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I've fussed at store managers, and corporate managers over less…

Home Depot certainly is NOT the store you go to for quality, or customer service, and heck, even price isn't THAT good…

I mainly go there because my local lumber yard / Ace Hardware hours of operations stink, and I can barely get in there before they close…


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

It's hard to blame a store when the clerical attitude is so prevalent everywhere.
Perhaps our society should start setting higher standards and our educational systems should stop letting the lowest common denominator become the passing grade.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I will go out of my way not to shop at a box store. I saw first hand what a Walmart could do to a town, Home Depot and Lowes are just the same.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*buffalo689*-Well said!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

For me, "Ace is the place…." For everything but hardwood and (some) tools.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate to admit it, but I used to install kitchens and do re-facing for HD when my own work dried up. It could pay up to 1,500 a day or more and in the beginning everything was great.

I saw tilers put three layers of tileonto the shower roof before the colour matched, I saw tilers pound holes through bathjroom walls, right through into the adjacent bedroom closet, I saw disasters everywhere.

Afetr the sub contractor realized how fast I could put a kitchen in, he tried to cut the numbers, he started lying to me and eventually I severed the umbibical cord but it was a good deal before he turned into a lier. I remember the HD contractor trying to show me how to fit two pot drawers into a cheap face framed cabinet for a retired couple. I remember telling that old fella (end customer) that he really didnt want pot drawers and this is why….....you have a 10" wide cabinet,minus the face frame = a 7" opening,minus and inch for build out as to miss the hinges = 6"........minus the drawer guide = 5", minus the drawer sides….......do you own any 4" diameter pots?

Scarey what they can come up with an sell to unsuspecting honest folks

How about that "self check out" line. I wonder if the employess there, who always encourage customers to use it, know that they are also ridding their own jobs? Everytime a manager asks me to use the self check out I always ask him/her for my %$#@%^ discount.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I seem to get decent service at Home Depot. I'll admit my patience with individuals working there gets tested sometimes. But i haven't found a place immune to that.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I have seen a few threads about Woodcraft, Rockler, and Woodworkers Source about how crappy their service is. Never had a problem at either, well never been to Rockler. Any national chain you are going to find some really bad stores and really good stores. You certainly don't have to go to the BORG to get bad service and find unqualified contractors. Gene, I do love the Ace here in town, they even have a small engine repair shop.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I support my local lumber yard and glad their not across town either. Sears lost a $100.00 sale all because the kid didn't know anything about the questions I was asking. I asked if he could get the manager, he tells me he left for the day. I told him to tell his manager that he lost a sale cause no one could answer a couple of simple questions. So big box stores are a waste of time for me. Ever try to explain what a pressure treated 4"x4"x8' post is, That was at Lowes. But if you want a good laugh go to one, and send one of those kids looking for a copper magnet and watch them go looking for it. LOL


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I recall walking into a hardware store once and asking the teenage clerk where the piano hinges were. He looked puzzled and responded "Are you building a piano"? Hehe


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I was a Lowes Certified Vendor for a number of years with end cap displays in five stores in the Atlanta area. This was an installed product, meaning that it was custom designed and installed closets and cabinetry. I would train the sales force on how to answer questions and sale the product. Three months later I would have to train all new people because the previous sales associates had quit. Then again, and again, and again. It finally got to the point where customers would ask questions and the sales person would get me on the phone with the potential customer so I could close the sale. It was a frustrating and a ridiculous situation.

During a conference call with a Lowes corporate VP on another matter, I brought up this issue and how frustrated my customers that came through Lowes were by the time I got to them. His response was "We just can't get good employees at our stores". I told him that if he would get rid all the young, nose ring, tattooed associates and hire retired, or older people with work ethics, he wouldn't have this problem. It wasn't long after this that they dropped me from the program.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

If you know what you need at HD and can find it, then HD is acceptable. ALSO, for those other vets out there, don't forget to ask for your 10% discount at the register. From what HD told me, the vet discount is good everyday at any HD and is not a short term offer. YOU have to ask for it, so remember.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Closetguy: I was one of those old work ethic guys that Lowes hired. I had nine aisles of plumbing to take care of,most of the time by myself,. All the store manager could do was b*&^% about not answering those stupid call buttons within(he said) company average of 45 seconds(impossible for one person). He would tell you that he had a kid in college and he WOULD make his bonus.(these bonus' sometimes amt to over 100K) This meant no overtime and no extra help. Now keep in mind that if you were going to lunch and someone stopped you,you were expected to take care of them…on your time.Oh,BTW, training was non existent.
I did this for 15 months,never was late,never missed a day,put up with their crappy raises, was supposed to have one week end a month off, never happened and finally got tired of it. I had customers that wouldn't talk to anyone but me. When I quit the SM tried to get me to stay and I told him(politely) I'd had enough.
You are right about the tattoos,earrings,nose ring and dress of a lot of employees. I really question their knowledge on something because I think they couldn't be too smart to look like that in public.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

I think alot has to do with management at each store. We travel between 2 states and use the nearest HD or local lumber yard to the job site. When in Denver, Co. we used 2 different HDs and both had employees that had been in the trades and the service was great. At others we've been to you wonder how they even got the job. I guess they just needed bodies to fill the space. We do a lot of business here in TX. with a family owned lumber yard and they are awesome. Grandpa started the business in the 50's and the boys all cut their teeth in the yard. They know exactly what you want and where it is. If they don't have it they'll order it and call you as soon as it arrives.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

What the hell is a Social Media Resolution Expeditor????

Big box stores are great!!! Go in - get it - Leave.

Problem= Return and get your money back.

If you have to ask an associate a question= Apply you'll probably get hired!!!

Always treat these guys with respect, who else would put up with a Social Media Resolution Expditor

for 10 bucks an hour.


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have two hd's in my area. One is great with knowledgable people and one is crap. I think it has allot to do with the management in each store.


----------



## woodprof (Aug 31, 2009)

A lot of it has to do with store management, but some things trickle down from national management.

My own example, not HD but Sears. I had a chipper/shredder that sucked in a plastic bad and badly distorted the shredder plate. Getting it off was beyond my abilities, so I took it to a Sears repair/outlet store (so I thought). My late father worked there for over 10 years as a repair tech. Well, they said all they could do was send it out to a location in MD, that they no longer did *any* repairs! I went around the corner and found a local small engine repair shop, and they fixed it in a couple of days, and were glad to have my business!

By the way, when thinking about the lousy customer service at the big box stores, consider what their "associates" are paid - no wonder there's such a high turnover.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I love Menards and shop there even though the Home Despot is closer. I can find things easier at Menards and all the sales folk seem happier and they don't have any self check out lanes. You interact with real people. Some of the people at HD are pretty knowledgeable but Menards generally beats their prices every time. I go there so much I know a lot of the on a first name basis and every one love working there. That means a lot to me too.
I have never had any of those experiences at HD like were previously described, but then I pretty much avoid the store anyway. I did buy a Ridgid planer there once when another place had it priced real low. HD gave it to me for 10% less than the cheap price. That was a good experience.


----------



## Walnutty (Feb 1, 2010)

I just had a wonderful (sarcasm) HD experience in Saginaw, MI. My brother and I were replacing a self-draining yard hydrant in the shop. We first went to Tractor Supply but they didn't have the right plumbing to connect from the hydrant to to the water line, so we went to HD. HD had the hydrant and a clerk that was very helpfull (no sarcasm). Bought the hydrant and plumbing, installed it-and it leaked from the weephole. Took it out of the 5 ft deep hole, returned it, got a replacement. Guess what? it leaked too! A clue that my brother and I ignored was all the hydrant's boxes were either taped shut or missing. We think the lot of hydrants were previously purchased, found defective, returned, and restocked. The original poster should consider himself lucky he didn't have to waste 4 hours crawling in and out of a muddy hole and driving back and forth. My brother is trying to find a local Iowa hydrant distributor.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I think the skill level at all of these stores varies by store for some reason. I have a HD, Lowes, and Menards all within about 15 minutes of me. I love HD…never have had a problem there. The staff during weekdays is very good…we are always kidding each other about stuff. Lowes tries to be helpful, but many of their folks dont have the background to sell what they are. At Menards, I always go there with the idea I need to know what I am doing because no one there does…most help are young kids and not very friendly, although there are some that are good.


----------

